# ESX VE6.2 - Midbass driver



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Posted this in my buildthread but I guess I'll post it here as well for those who doesn't read read those 

This is a car audio midwoofer from German manufacturer ESX. Grilles and some mounting screws and included. Retails for ~$140/pair.

ESX - Vision VE6.2W Kickbass Speakers



> The completely redesigned successor models of the legendary and award-winning ESX VISION MkI speaker series are characterized by an improved sound performance and for an attractive price. The new Kevlar cones feature an extreme strength and high internal damping, resulting in a very linear frequency response. This means an absolutely neutral, accurate representation of the music signal. The 25 mm voice coils on Kapton formers are driven by powerful, highly efficient Y35 ferrite magnets. Thus, the efficiency in the bass and midrange was enormously improved.
> 
> 16,5 cm (6.5") Kickbass Speakers (Pair)
> Power Rating 125/250 Watts RMS/max.
> ...


Excuse the crappy pictures...









Meaurements:

T/S:

Qes = 0.8
Qms = 7.1
Qts = 0.72
Fs = 76Hz
Sd = 127cm²
Re = 3.73
Mms = 12g
Bl = 5.16Tm
VAS = 8.3 lit











Analysis:

Kevlar cone 6,5" conventional driver with ferrite magnet. Great rigid screw-based terminals. Chassis is rigid and of pretty high quality. Some weird stuff in the linear performance, lots of dips in the response, these are visible in the impedance plot. I would assume it's related to the kevlar cone as seen in the CSD. Didn't measure the sound power response due to not having access to my old measurement room at the moment. I measured the SPR inside the car with APL and there were no crazy spikes which tells me the offaxis response tracks the on-axis response pretty good. Non-linear performance is not stellar but quite good, close to a Dayton RS180 if I were to compare it to something. The lower midrange distortion is very good with an average of around 0.5% @ 90dB/1m. Tall order HD is low which seem to be a good indicator of low IMD as well. Sounds pretty flat/neural with no filters applied. Nothing stands out really. They produce great midbass open air in doors, not very power hungry. Overall good drivers (even great if crossed low - as in a 3-speaker front system), price/performance ratio is great.


----------



## Azda1 (Apr 15, 2020)

Friend just installed qe6.2c and damn these sounds nice with powerful kick and also tweeter surprised me with quality. And those are series lower than these vision.


----------

